# "Operator workout"



## Muppet (Feb 19, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=1XlH7as17tc

Enjoy!

F.M.


----------



## ZmanTX (Feb 19, 2014)

Fucking hilarious! They get better every time.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh oh...new girl?  What happened to Sarah???


----------



## Dame (Feb 19, 2014)

ROFLMAO! Nice balls guys.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 19, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Oh oh...new girl?  What happened to Sarah???



He broke up with Sarah a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## pardus (Feb 19, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> He broke up with Sarah a couple of weeks ago.



Damn, this new chick is not in the same class as Sarah.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 19, 2014)

pardus said:


> Damn, this new chick is not in the same class as Sarah.



Agreed brother. Sarah was hot. This girl is cute / too skinny.

F.M.


----------



## Dame (Feb 19, 2014)

pardus said:


> Damn, this new chick is not in the same class as Sarah.





Firemedic said:


> Agreed brother. Sarah was hot. This girl is cute / too skinny.
> 
> F.M.


So what are you two bitching about? She's available now. Hello? Anyone home? You should be dancing for joy.


----------



## reed11b (Feb 19, 2014)

Dame said:


> So what are you two bitching about? She's available now. Hello? Anyone home? You should be dancing for joy.


Pffft, they are both dirty old men, what chance would they have?
Reed


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice appearance certain person who may or may not be a Mod, however, I know you licked the finger...

As for the chick, what are you two on about, the whole board knows you would low crawl 15 miles through an open sewer just to sniff a toilet seat she sat on.


----------



## JHD (Feb 20, 2014)

Loved it.  Nice form with the shaker weight too!  I like his T-shirt too (Pew Professional).


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 20, 2014)

"My SEAL team 6 just became SEAL team 8.5!"

Fucking lol


----------



## CDG (Feb 20, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> He broke up with Sarah a couple of weeks ago.


 
Finally!!!!!!!!  I've been sitting on her home address for weeks!


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 20, 2014)

CDG said:


> Finally!!!!!!!!  I've been sitting on her home address for weeks!



You do realize you have made yourself the 5m target for a loooooooot of people on this board.


----------



## CDG (Feb 20, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> You do realize you have made yourself the 5m target for a loooooooot of people on this board.


 
Hopefully it's pretty well understood that my post was meant as a joke. If it's a sensitive subject, then my apologies and I'll delete it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 20, 2014)

CDG said:


> Hopefully it's pretty well understood that my post was meant as a joke. If it's a sensitive subject, then my apologies and I'll delete it.


Seems pretty obvious you are just F-ing around, but @racing_kitty 's post made me wonder if he (Matt) is known to the Rangers on the board and they may know more about the situation of their breakup than is known to the general public (nothing really).


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 20, 2014)

OMG, funny ass video and people are worried about the ex girlfriend? LMAO, he still has a hottie being snapped into a bikini periodically and that is all that matters... lol

That "lick the finger" shit had me freakin rolling.


----------



## txpj007 (Feb 20, 2014)

This just in....CCT is butthurt they didnt get any Ranger love lol.  Seriously.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 20, 2014)

txpj007 said:


> This just in....CCT is butthurt they didnt get any Ranger love lol.  Seriously.


 
Now that is funny!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 20, 2014)

reed11b said:


> Pffft, they are both *dirty old men*, what chance would they have?
> Reed


Hello pot, this is kettle...over.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 20, 2014)

CDG said:


> Hopefully it's pretty well understood that my post was meant as a joke. If it's a sensitive subject, then my apologies and I'll delete it.



It was meant that you will be bombarded with bribes and other means of coercion to pony up the info. Nothing evil, bad, or ban-worthy. My delivery needs work that early in the morning.



Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Seems pretty obvious you are just F-ing around, but @racing_kitty 's post made me wonder if he (Matt) is known to the Rangers on the board and they may know more about the situation of their breakup than is known to the general public (nothing really).



I am not personally affiliated with anyone Matt knows, that I know of. I don't want to speculate, because I'm a bit too cynical for my own good.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 20, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Seems pretty obvious you are just F-ing around, but @racing_kitty 's post made me wonder if he (Matt) is known to the Rangers on the board and they may know more about the situation of their breakup than is known to the general public (nothing really).



One of our members was in that video.


----------



## Brill (Feb 20, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> One of our members was in that video.



I know the Ranger Panties were short but look away man, just look away!


----------



## AWP (Feb 20, 2014)

"Oh, it is a hilarious YT video. Cool."
(return a day later)
"OH HOLY SHIT!!! BWAHAHAHAHA!!!!! SEAL slide for the win!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## CDG (Feb 20, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> It was meant that you will be bombarded with bribes and other means of coercion to pony up the info. Nothing evil, bad, or ban-worthy. My delivery needs work that early in the morning.


 
Nah.  Your delivery was fine.  Knowing who was in that video just made me think I had missed something and was out of line.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 20, 2014)

,


----------



## SpaceshipDoorGunner (Feb 20, 2014)

This is gold LOL.


----------

